# Smoke Detector Options



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi. I would like to install smoke detectors that, when sounded, automatically notify the appropriate local authorities and dispatch them. I do not wish to fish wires. I heard there are wireless options, such as through Wifi.

What are my options?
This is to accommodate someone who has dementia and lives alone.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

https://www.security.honeywell.com/...-systems/life-safety/wireless-smoke-detector/

This is one of several available brands


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Let me rephrase that, it needs to be wireless to install and also communicate with the authorities to dispatch them automatically.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

There are many products out there. When doing your research, make sure you focus on the fact that it is for a dementia resident, since most monitoring services will call the residence for confirmation before dispatching services. Also, check reviews for reliability. I don't know about Quebec but many Ontario municipalities and some police services (don't know about fire and EMS) have a false alarm policy that levies fines or blacklists for repeated false calls.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Solidify said:


> Hi. I would like to install smoke detectors that, when sounded, automatically notify the appropriate local authorities and dispatch them. I do not wish to fish wires. I heard there are wireless options, such as through Wifi.
> 
> What are my options?
> This is to accommodate someone who has dementia and lives alone.


Just a thought, but are they capable of exiting in case of a fire? If not, the authorities may be bound to report it.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Solidify said:


> Let me rephrase that, it needs to be wireless to install and also communicate with the authorities to dispatch them automatically.


You will need to contact your local dispatch center and ask what their policies are. You will probably find out that you will need to have a third party monitoring agency relay any emergency signals to dispatch. Dispatch does not want to deal with non-emergency signals such as low battery. You should be able to program all or some signals to notify you or someone else. 

Make sure the product is UL listed. Also make sure the monitoring agency is UL compliant.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Just a thought, but are they capable of exiting in case of a fire? If not, the authorities may be bound to report it.


I can't really answer that myself unfortunately. Things can worsen over time.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

> You will probably find out that you will need to have a third party monitoring agency relay any emergency signals to dispatch.


Which products allow this relay to be done wirelessly, ie by wifi?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Solidify said:


> Which products allow this relay to be done wirelessly, ie by wifi?


I think you really need to check your local market - Quebec tends to be unique. As mentioned, you should also check with your local emergency services. Many large municipalities (in Ontario anyway) have bylaws discouraging unmonitored automated alarms and will often treat them as a lower priority because they are unable to verify the alarm and ongoing problems with spurious calls. Many will suspend response entirely after a certain number of false calls. This includes calls for fire, intrusion, CO, temperature, water, personal distress, etc. Local policies and bylaws regulate the response since they really can't control the intake.

In addition to UL (or CSA) equipment certification, Quebec may have an industry accreditation for service/equipment providers.


----------

